# pics of my 30gal tank (without fish)



## eguynth (Jun 17, 2010)

This is the driftwood my brother in law picked it from the river close to his dad's place.
Its still dry though I had to place some rocks on top of it to sink it.









My tank after planting








sun light hitting the bottom of the tank









night shot with lights.

















Still cycling, I will have neons with german rams. I'll post with fish later
Hope y'all like it.

I had to trim the spiky plants which at at the end. Because they had some snail eggs on them. :evil:


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

nice tank =) the wood looked like a gu in the first shot lol


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice looking tank. Did you soak or boil the wood first? I'd be nervous about what might be living in there.


----------



## eguynth (Jun 17, 2010)

Actually the wood was taken out from the water months ago or more, it was left in the sun. All dried and dead, dont think there's any thing living. I couldn't boil it cause it was too big for a container. :S


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice looking tank. I can't wait to see it with the fish.


----------

